# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  ●●●"फ्री डाउनलोड"●●●

## AVF000

_ 
दोस्तों, 
 फायरफाँक्स ब्राउजर का प्रयोग करने वाले सदस्य किसी भी विडियो साइट से सिर्फ़ एक क्लिक में मुफ्त विडियो डाउनलोड कर  सकते हैं। 
जहाँ तक मेरा मानना है कि इस तरीके से आसान तरीका वर्तमान में कोई और नहीं है। ऐसी बहुत कम ही साइट होगी  जहाँ यह काम न करे। 

फायरफाँक्स ब्राउजर के इस एड आँन को इंस्टाल करने के बाद आपको ऐड्रेस बार के सामने एक आइकान_ _ दिखाई देगा।  
जिस भी साईट से आपको विडियो डाउनलोड करना हो उस साइट पर जायें और विडियो को चलाये फिर आइकान पर  क्लिक करें। अब आपको डाउनलोड के लिये लिंक दिखाई देगी।  आप अपने मुताबिक़ जिस किसी फार्मेट में विडियो को डाउनलोड करना चाहें उस लिंक पर क्लिक करें। डाउनलोड होना शुरू हो जाना है। _ 



_  यदि आप किसी खास फोल्डर में डाउनलोड करना चाहें तो कुछ परिवर्तन करने होगें। सबसे पहले मेनू बार Tools>Download Helper>Preferences पर जाये। अब Change Directory टैब पर क्लिक करें और मनचाहे फोल्डर का चयन करें।  यदि आप डाउनलोड की स्पीड को तेज करना चाहते हैं तो डाउनलोड शुरु होने के बाद पेज को बन्द कर सकते हैं।  

इंस्टाल करने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें। 

वैसे तो यह सैंकड़ों फ्री और पेड विडियो साइटों से "मुफ्त डाउनलोड" करने में मददगार है। यहाँ तक की "ऐडल्ट" और "प्रोन" साइटों से भी। फिर भी यदि आप साइटों के नाम आदि देखना चाहें तो इस चित्र के अनुसार देख सकते हैं। 

 


 हम तो मस्त हो के इसका इस्तेमाल कर रहे है। अब आपकी बारी है कि आप बतायेंगे कि आपको कैसा लगा…_
_आपके विचारों का स्वागत है।
 हार्दिक धन्यवाद।_

----------


## Badtameez

मोबाइल डाउनलोड की जानकारी मिले तो अवश्य बताइएगा।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

आज कल बहुत अच्छे अच्छे सूत्र बना रहे है आप, सूत्र हेतु धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## groopji

आप तो बड़े ही छुपे रुस्तम निकले ..... जानकारी बाँटने के लिए आभार

----------


## gulluu

ये एक अच्छा प्लगइन है ,मैं भी इसका इस्तेमाल काफी समय से कर रहा हूँ .

----------


## love.15

bahut badiya mitr

----------


## Shri Vijay

*शुरुआत बढिया है, हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ*

----------


## Shri Vijay

मित्र मुझे श्री लिपि फुल XP के लिए चाहिए, मेरे पास V.2.0 हैं यह XP में नही चलता हैं
*APS Designer 6.0 multi-script Software for Windows* का भी लिंक देने की क्रपा करे

----------


## AVF000

_सूत्र भ्रमण और विचारों के लिये आप सभी का हार्दिक आभार।_


> मोबाइल डाउनलोड की जानकारी मिले तो अवश्य बताइएगा।





> आज कल बहुत अच्छे अच्छे सूत्र बना रहे है आप, सूत्र हेतु धन्यवाद मित्र





> आप तो बड़े ही छुपे रुस्तम निकले ..... जानकारी बाँटने के लिए आभार





> bahut badiya mitr





> *शुरुआत बढिया है, हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ*

----------


## love.15

*शुरुआत बढिया है हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ*

----------


## anupam007

dhanyawad sir g.......................

----------


## AVF000

_आप तो उस्ताद हैं गुल्लू भाई…:)_


> ये एक अच्छा प्लगइन है ,मैं भी इसका इस्तेमाल काफी समय से कर रहा हूँ .

----------


## satya_anveshi

काम की बात बताई है भाई। इस हेतु धन्यवाद, लेकिन सूत्र का नाम ऐसा क्यों रखा?

----------


## AVF000

_आभार बेन भाई,
आपके प्रश्न के उत्तर  में बस यही कह सकता हूँ कि कुछ ऐसी साईट हैं जहाँ आप मुफ्त में डाउनलोड  नहीं कर सकते पर इस ऐड-आन की सहायता से आप मुफ्त में कर सकोगे।_


> काम की बात बताई है भाई। इस हेतु धन्यवाद, लेकिन सूत्र का नाम ऐसा क्यों रखा?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> _आभार बेन भाई,
> आपके प्रश्न के उत्तर  में बस यही कह सकता हूँ कि कुछ ऐसी साईट हैं जहाँ आप मुफ्त में डाउनलोड  नहीं कर सकते पर इस ऐड-आन की सहायता से आप मुफ्त में कर सकोगे।_


ओहो धन्यवाद भाई!
दरअसल मुझे केवल यू ट्यूब के बारे में ही पता था। क्या आप उन साइट के नाम बता सकते हैं, यहाँ नहीं बताना चाहें तो संदेश कर दीजिए। प्रसिद्ध साइट के अलावा भी सामग्री उपलब्ध करवाने वाली वेबसाइट मिलने से लाभ ही होगा।

----------


## AVF000

_आप खुद ही उस्ताद हो भाई…:)
हमे कुछ भी नहीं बोलना…_


> ओहो धन्यवाद भाई!
> दरअसल मुझे केवल यू ट्यूब के बारे में ही पता था। क्या आप उन साइट के नाम बता सकते हैं, यहाँ नहीं बताना चाहें तो संदेश कर दीजिए। प्रसिद्ध साइट के अलावा भी सामग्री उपलब्ध करवाने वाली वेबसाइट मिलने से लाभ ही होगा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

थेंक यू दादे!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> _
> 
> दोस्तों,
> 
> फायरफाँक्स ब्राउजर का प्रयोग करने वाले सदस्य किसी भी विडियो साईट से सिर्फ़ एक क्लिक में विडियो डाउनलोड कर 
> सकते हैं।
> जहाँ तक मेरा मानना है कि इस तरीके से आसान तरीका वर्तमान में कोई और नहीं है। ऐसी बहुत कम ही साईट होगी 
> जहाँ यह काम न करे।
> फायरफाँक्स ब्राउजर के इस एड आँन को इंस्टाल करने के बाद आपको ऐड्रेस बार के सामने एक आइकान_ _ दिखाई देगा।
> ...


मित्र काफी अच्छा है,,तकनीकी ज्ञान लगभग शून्य रहने के कारण भी मुझे ये सब चिजे पता नहीं चलती ,,मुझ जेसे सदस्य जो की यू ट्यूब या अन्य ऑन लाईन वेबसाईटों से विडियो डाउन्लोड कर vlc से तस्वीरे निकालते है ,,उनको काफी मदद मिलेगी ,,सरल तरीके से ।

----------


## great_brother

> _आप खुद ही उस्ताद हो भाई…
> हमे कुछ भी नहीं बोलना…_


:speaker::bell:  जहां तक मुझे पता है तो ये काम तो हम idm 6.0 ver से भी आसानी से कर सकते है, क्यों कर सकते है ना .......

 :bloom: *G.B.* :bloom:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> :speaker::bell:  जहां तक मुझे पता है तो ये काम तो हम idm 6.0 ver से भी आसानी से कर सकते है, क्यों कर सकते है ना .......
> 
> *G.B.*


मित्र आई डीयम का फ्री वर्जन काम नहीं करता ,,ओर क्रेक से डावन्लोड कर चलाना सब के बस की बात नहीं ।

----------


## hamraaz

bahut achaa software

----------


## arihantshah

बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी हे भाई आपने ....धन्यवाद

----------


## AVF000

_सूत्र भ्रमण और विचारों के लिये आप सभी का हार्दिक आभार।_



> *शुरुआत बढिया है हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ*





> dhanyawad sir g.......................





> थेंक यू दादे!!!!!!!!!!





> मित्र काफी अच्छा है,,तकनीकी ज्ञान लगभग शून्य रहने के कारण भी मुझे ये सब चिजे पता नहीं चलती ,,मुझ जेसे सदस्य जो की यू ट्यूब या अन्य ऑन लाईन वेबसाईटों से विडियो डाउन्लोड कर vlc से तस्वीरे निकालते है ,,उनको काफी मदद मिलेगी ,,सरल तरीके से ।





> :speaker::bell:  जहां तक मुझे पता है तो ये काम तो हम idm 6.0 ver से भी आसानी से कर सकते है, क्यों कर सकते है ना .......
> 
> *G.B.*





> मित्र आई डीयम का फ्री वर्जन काम नहीं करता ,,ओर क्रेक से डावन्लोड कर चलाना सब के बस की बात नहीं ।





> bahut achaa software





> बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी हे भाई आपने ....धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत हि बढ़िया प्लग इन है भाई.....*

----------


## jeet6162

वन्दे मातरम भाई
बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दी हे आपने 
धन्यवाद

----------


## PARIYAR

उत्तम जानकारी है मित्र ........रेपो ++

----------


## yuvraz

*बढ़िया भाई ..
मजा आ गया ...*

----------


## AVF000

आप सभी मित्रों का हार्दिक आभार।


> *बहुत हि बढ़िया प्लग इन है भाई.....*





> वन्दे मातरम भाई
> बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दी हे आपने 
> धन्यवाद





> उत्तम जानकारी है मित्र ........रेपो ++





> *बढ़िया भाई ..
> मजा आ गया ...*

----------


## missindia

sir ji muje xps to jpeg converter chahiye hai. koi full version ho to dene ka kashat kare. urgent hai

----------


## RAM2205

*वाह क्या लाभप्रद जानकारी है।  सूत्र के लिए बधाई और धन्यवाद।*

----------


## bhokal

जनाब नमस्कार मुझे स्कूल मैनेजमेन्ट से सम्बंधित सॉफ्टवेयर की जरूरत है सरकारी स्कूल के लिए जिसमे फीस कोलम की जरूरत नही है लेकिन sc,bca, bcb, gen,BPL, muslim आदि रिकॉर्ड हो। बच्चे का नाम माँ-बाप का नाम, जन्म तिथि, खाता न0, रजिस्ट्रेशन न0 आदि एक क्लिक पर हो! छात्र संख्या केटेगरी के हिसाब से एक क्लिक में हो। हाजिरी हो तो बेहतर होगा न भी हो तो काम चलेगा स्कूल का हैडर भी हो और इनफार्मेशन की प्रिंट और pdf या एक्सेल format में मेल या save का विकल्प भी हो। जनाब अगर सम्भव हो तो ये उपलब्ध करवाए। धन्यवाद।

----------

